# Newbie Lawn Reno. Attempt



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I recently purchased a property. Unfortunately the previous owner didn't take care of the lawn, it's pretty much all crab grass with dead spots. I hired a lawn care company to re-establish the grass but all they did was spraying with weed killer and fertilizer. They refuse to do the reseeding and aeration even though that was initially offered in the package. I decided to take the DIY route. This is what I have done so far, I appreciate everyones input.

9/3/2021
Lawn care company treated the grass
Fertilizer/Insect control (0-0-7 0.069 TALSTAR)
Treated for broadleaf weeds, annual grass and nutsedge (SULFENTRAZONE, QUINCLORAC, FLUROXYPYR)

9/18/2021
Collected a soil sample for testing - still waiting on the test results

9/19/2021
Applied Natural Fertilizer at half dosage 
2 X 36 LBS PROCARE 4-3-0

9/25/2021
top dressed front yard with 1 CY of compost- barely enough but better than nothing

10/3/2021
Applied lime
2 X 30 LBS PENNIGTON FAST ACTING LIME

10/4/2021:
Aeration
Grub killer: 2 X 10 LBS BioAdvance 24 hr Grub Killer
Starter Fertilizer: 2 X 15 LBS Scotts Starter Fertilizer 24-25-4
Seeding: 150 LBS TTTF @ 10,000 SF (15 LBS per SF)
40 LBS Scotts Heat Tolerant Blue
40 LBS Pennington Rebel Fescue
20 LBS Scott Southern Gold Mix
7 LBS Scotts Dense shade for east side of the building
50 LBS uncoated TTTF Blend from Local nursery

10/8/2021?
I have another 40LBS bag of Scott TTTF being delivered on Friday, should I go ahead apply that too or that's too heavy?

Watering schedule:
4 times a day
9 AM, 12 PM, 3 PM and 6 PM (5 min each)

Location Richmond, VA
Lawn Size: 10,000 SF


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

What made you apply lime without a soil test? Can you show picks of the current state?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I see some selective herbicides and then seeding. How are did you get the seed to soil contact?

As stated pictures might help, but if you just threw seed on top of dead weeds, I think you are going to be disapointed.
Also 15#/k sounds really heavy, what did the labels say?


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I probably should've waited for the test results to come in but talking to neighbors everybody said I can't go wrong adding lime. Our soil is heavy clay and more than likely acidic.
As far as prep I had it aerated and raked bare spots.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I bought the house about a month ago, there's so much I can do this season. So I don't think I'd be disappointed. At least I tried


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

livt0ride said:


> What made you apply lime without a soil test? Can you show picks of the current state?


The soil was highly acidic.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow that is crazy ph


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't see CEC or buffer pH. You need one of those to calculate how much lime you need, but being clay, get ready for a few tons... Careful also with Dolomitic lime, it is 50/50 Ca/Mg which is not the correct ratio for the soil.
Good luck with the project.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

ceriano said:


> I probably should've waited for the test results to come in but talking to neighbors everybody said I can't go wrong adding lime. Our soil is heavy clay and more than likely acidic.
> As far as prep I had it aerated and raked bare spots.


2 weeks update, after the first cut. Weed pressure is high but looks 10 times better than what it was.


----------

